# Stromsparen bei meinem Server [solved]

## trikolon

Hallo,

bei mir zu hause läuft ein Server 24/7 und nach einigen Rechnungen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das ding zu viel Strom braucht (ca 70 Watt, dh. ca 10 € im Monat). Eine Idee wäre, den Server von 0:00 bis 6:00 schlafen zu legen. Es ist bekanntlich nicht schwer einen Rechner mit Suspend to Ram schlafen zu legen, aber wie kann ich es machen, dass er selbstständig um 6:00 wieder erwacht? Jemand eine Idee?

Gruß BenLast edited by trikolon on Fri Nov 27, 2009 1:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Im BIOS gibt es bei vielen Rechner eine Zeit, an der der Rechner automatisch angeht.

Mit sys-power/nvram-wakeup kannst du es auf Linux heraus einstellen.

Ob das Ganze mit Suspend2Ram geht, weiß ich nicht.

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck ma ins Bios. Da gibt es ab und an Automatisches Starten um X Uhr.

Ansonsten kannst du ma gucken obs im Bios die Option "Status after Power Lost" (oder so in der art)

Dann kannste ne Zeitschaltuhr ans Stromkabel machen die ihm um 5 Uhr den Strom nimmt und ihn um 6 wieder einschaltet. Dann musst du den Server abends aber richtig runter fahren.

Du könntest auch gucken ob dein Router WakeOnLan kann. Dann kannste den Server vom Router wecken lassen.

Liste ma die Hardware von dem Teil auf. cpufrequtils installiert? Festplatten kannste nach X Minuten ohne Nutzung auch abschalten (hdparm).

Sebastian

----------

## schachti

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Festplatten kannste nach X Minuten ohne Nutzung auch abschalten (hdparm).

 

Damit sollte man aufpassen: zum einen ist der Spareffekt bei nur einer Platte relativ gering (habe da Leistung im Idle von 5-8 Watt im Kopf), zum anderen ist es für Desktop-Festplatten gar nicht gut, wenn man hier zu agressiv vorgeht und die Platten viele Male am Tag wieder hochdrehen müssen. Also: es besteht hier ein (geringes) Einsparpotential, aber man sollte die Einstellungen mit Bedacht wählen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du brauchst dazu eigentlich kein Suspend. Probiers mal aus, ob du im Bios so eine Einstellung hast, die den Rechner um X Uhr startet. Und dann kannst ihn einfach mit shutdown -h runterfahren. ATX Boards sind ja trotzdem nie ganz aus. Die Version mit der Zeitschaltuhr halte ich für etwas bedenklich.

----------

## trikolon

Vielen Dank für all die Tipps.

Die Hardware ist folgende: 

CPU: AMD X2 4850e

Mainboard: Elitegroup A780GM-A, 780G

HDs: Samsung 1TB (Fileserver), Samsung 500 GB (Backup)  und eine WD Scorpio 2,5 Zoll (Root)

Cpufrequtils laufen und die beiden Samsung HDs fahren nach 15min ohne Zugriff in den Schlafmodus.

Natürlich wäre das komplette Ausschalten auch eine Möglichkeit. Ein Problem könnte nämlich sein, da ich 3 VMs mittels KVM am Laufen habe und ich nicht weiss ob die Suspend mögen. Dann schreibe ich einfach einen Cronjob, der die Kiste nachts ausschaltet und morgens sie per Bios geweckt wird... 

Weiss jemand wie zuverlässig das funktioniert?

Gruß Ben

----------

## redflash

Wie zuverlässig das Aufwachen funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich weiß nicht mal ob es mit deinem Board funktioniert. Gute Anlaufstellen sind z.B. http://vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/ACPI_Wakeup oder http://vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/NVRAM_WakeUp. Du musst testen ob es funktioniert. Bei einem meiner Rechner beispielsweise funktioniert das Aufwachen nur aus dem Suspend Modus. 

Wakeonlan ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit den Server zu starten, wenn der Client auch ohne ihn laufen kann. Mit Wake on lan habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch Rechner, die nicht per Timer starten können, lassen sich per Wake on Lan starten. So kannst du z.B. den Server auch durch einen Cronjob im Router wecken lassen.

----------

## skydoom

Hallo,

Ich hatte es vor einiger Zeit so, der Server hat sich um 11:00Uhr abgeschaltet und Morgens um 8:00Uhr wieder eingeschaltet. Shutdown wurde per Cron-Script gemacht, das Aufwecken per BIOS, hat immer funktioniert, es sei denn, der Strom war mal weg, dann wollte er irgendwie nicht mehr. 

grüße

dennis

----------

## trikolon

Hallo alle,

also das Aufwecken per Bios hat heute Morgen ohne Probleme funktioniert. Nur die Fileserver VM hat lustige Fehler angezeigt weil sie wohl nicht sauber heruntergefahren wurde.. naja.. andere Baustelle. Auf jeden Fall funktioniert das und ich sage mal Danke für die Tipps.

Gruß Ben

----------

## misterjack

Da ist das hier bestimmt interessant  :Smile:  http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Automatischer_Shutdown

----------

## trikolon

Irgendwie klappt das doch nicht so richtig. Also, der Server startet wie gewollt morgens um 6:00 per Bios-Einstellung. Nachts um 0:00 wird folgendes script per Cron (Vixie-cron) gestartet:

```
#!/bin/bash

## VMs herunterfahren

virsh shutdown ipfire

echo "Ipfire successfully haltet at `date`" >> /var/log/daily-shutdown

virsh shutdown prometheus

echo "Prometheus successfully haltet at `date`" >> /var/log/daily-shutdown

virsh shutdown mars

echo "Mars successfully haltet at `date`" >> /var/log/daily-shutdown

virsh shutdown gentoo

echo "Gentoo successfully haltet at `date`" >> /var/log/daily-shutdown

virsh shutdown gentoo64

sleep 180

shutdown -h now

```

Wenn ich das Skript manuell ausführe, klappt alles. Allerdings wenn ich Morgens kucke ob alles geklappt hat, läuft der Server, kann aber nicht gepingt werden und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und reagiert auch nicht auf Keyboardeingaben.

Hat da jemand einen Rat?

Gruß Ben

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl wird es mit dem falschen Benutzer gestartet?

Lass dir mit id >> /var/log/daily-shutdown den Nutzer ausgeben.

Evtl sogar mit bash -x $scriptname die gesamten Aufrufe.

Tobi

----------

## trikolon

Hier ein kurzes Update:

selbes bild wieder, VMs sind aus, Rechner läuft noch. Hier die Asugabe von id:

```
uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel),11(floppy),20(dialout),26(tape),27(video)
```

Heute NAchmittag werde ich mir mal die Ausgabe von bash -x ansehen.

Gruß

----------

## trikolon

Nachdem das so nicht ging, habe ich 2 cronjobs daraus gemacht. Der erste beendet die VMs und der zweite, 5 min später, führt ein shutdown -h now aus. So hat es zumindest heute Nacht funktioniert.

Gruß

----------

